# *Stock trailer, manure spreader, Circle Y saddle*



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a horse acquaintance that is selling some stuff. She has already sold the horses so has a few larger items to sell. She also has 100 bales of alfalfa mix square bales for $5/bale. Located in southern IN. If interested, pm me for contact info. 

'07 Corn Pro stock trailer $1800







Spreader $800















15 1/2 Circle Y $600 fqhb







16" - ?maker? - asked for more info $300


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

I wish I lived closer. I've been looking for a reasonably priced used stock trailer.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My dad may be interested in the stock trailer, I'll let you know if he is.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I can't see the tongue of the trailer clearly, is it one you can hook on the back of a small tractor? Without the ball hitch? And is it a ground driven or PTO driven spreader? 

Thanks!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Not sure on the trailer. I am pretty sure the spreader is ground driven. I will ask her about both and see if she could get some close up pics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## HigherGroundHorsemanship (Nov 6, 2012)

What brand is the manure spreader? Is it all working, or does it need repairs to be functional?

Thanks,
HGH


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Idk, not my stuff. I can pm you her contact info if you'd like. Not even sure what she has left, I know she has moved but don't know if it all sold or not.


----------



## HigherGroundHorsemanship (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, but I don't think we will pursue it since it is so far away. I should have read the whole listing to see the location before I posted.

Thanks,
HGH


----------

